# Stuffed Vegetables



## Andy M. (May 31, 2011)

Per request in the daily dinner thread, here's my recipe for stuffed vegetables (pork stuffing).  

The Turkish Seasoning is a proprietary blend Penzey's sells and it's pretty good.  I started using this recipe mixing my own version of Turkish Seasoning because I didn't want to be forced into buying yet another bottle 
of the spice.  I finally gave up and bought the stuff.

Of course, you can use a different combination of veggies.  This time I'm using a combination of red and green bell peppers instead of the Cubanelles.

* 
Stuffed Vegetables*

   2 Ea            Portobello Mushrooms
  6-8 Ea            Button Mushrooms
  4 Ea            Zucchini
  3 Ea            Italian Peppers (cubanelles)
¼ C            Olive Oil
  1 Ea            Onion, diced
  3 Cl            Garlic, minced
  1 Lb            Ground Pork
  2½ Tb            Turkish Seasoning
  15 Oz            Canned Tomato
  1 C            Shredded Cheddar
¼ C            Grated Parmesan

  Preheat the oven to 375º F.

  Remove the stems and gills from the portobellos.  Save the stems for the stuffing.  

Chop the button mushrooms for the stuffing.

  Cut three of the zucchini in half lengthwise and scoop out the seeds and reserve them for the stuffing.  Dice the fourth zucchini for the stuffing.  Cut the peppers in half length-wise and clean out the interiors.

  Place the prepared portobellos, zucchini and peppers on an oiled half-sheet pan and season with salt and pepper.  Spray or brush with oil.

  Heat the olive oil in a large sauté pan over medium high heat.

  Add the onions and garlic and sauté.  

  Add the ground pork and brown.  Drain off excess fat.

  Add the seasonings and the mushroom and zucchini saved for the stuffing and simmer for several minutes until the zucchini is soft.

  Add the canned tomatoes and break them up with a spoon or spatula.  Bring to a boil and simmer, uncovered, to cook off excess liquid (about 12-15 minutes).

  Turn off the heat and mix in the cheddar cheese.  Stuff the vegetables and sprinkle the Parmesan cheese on top of the stuffing.  Bake for 35-45 minutes.


----------



## Zhizara (May 31, 2011)

Sounds good, Andy, but lacking the Turkish spice blend, would you suggest a suitable substitute?  TIA


----------



## Andy M. (May 31, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Sounds good, Andy, but lacking the Turkish spice blend, would you suggest a suitable substitute?  TIA



One of the nice things about Penzey's is that they tell you what's in their seasoning blends, just not the proportions.  Here's the link to their sit eand the Turkish Seasoning page.


----------



## Zhizara (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, Andy.  I always figured I'd try Penzey's, I've heard lots of good about them here.


----------



## Andy M. (May 31, 2011)

It's a great place to buy herbs, spices and seasonings.  I used them many years online then they opened a store about 30 minutes from me and I always keep a shopping list of stuff I need to get.


----------



## pacanis (May 31, 2011)

I have some of that Turkish seasoning, too. One of the free samples they sent me. I like it on sautéed snapper.

Why do you gill the portobellos? I grill portobellos and never bothered removing the gills... should I?


----------



## Andy M. (May 31, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I have some of that Turkish seasoning, too. One of the free samples they sent me. I like it on sautéed snapper.
> 
> Why do you gill the portobellos? I grill portobellos and never bothered removing the gills... should I?




I don't gill portobellos when grilling them either.  I do for this recipe to make room for the stuffing.


----------



## pacanis (May 31, 2011)

ahh... make room for the stuffing. Good answer.
You can tell I don't stuff a lot of portobellos ;^)


----------



## Andy M. (May 31, 2011)

pacanis said:


> ahh... make room for the stuffing. Good answer.
> You can tell I don't stuff a lot of portobellos ;^)




Neither do I.  A stuffed portobello is kind of awkward as an hors d' oeuvres.  I like them grilled as a side or in a sandwich.


----------



## pacanis (May 31, 2011)

Yes, they don't quite balance on a triscuit.

I like making pizzas with them where the mushroom acts as the shell.


----------



## Andy M. (May 31, 2011)

Interesting - pizza stuffed mushrooms!


----------

